# [OOC] Land of Og (Now Playing)



## Sniktch (Feb 5, 2003)

OK, Tallarn talked me into this, but it should be a blast.  Basically in Land of Og you will play a caveman in prehistoric times, trying to survive a dangerous world (even harder because you're none too smart).

It's similar to D&D, except that everyone is awful.  You're pretty much guaranteed a hopeless character in Og   Stats are Strength, Speed, Health, Smarts, Grunting, and Banging.  You select the type of caveman you are by picking a stat (for example, if you want to be a strong caveman, pick strength.  Next you get 2d6 for your primary stat and 1d6 for every other stat!  FYI, banging measures a caveman's skill at hitting things and grunting cavemen are kind of like shamen - strange things happen when they grunt, and they are the best at the grunting skills "Make something happen" and "Save my arse"

The most important mechanic is an RP limitation - each caveman gets a list of words that he knows (the number depends upon Smarts score) and these are the *only words that you are allowed to use!*  anything else you want to do must be conveyed using unintelligible grunts and pantomime (ok, so we can't play charades on the boards, but you can describe the actions your caveman is making and the other players can guess at what he is trying to say).  This makes for a lot of fun miscommunication and very 'keystone kop' style antics.

Anyone else interested in trying it out?  Don't worry if you don't own the Land of Og books - I will fill you in on any and all game knowledge you need to play, which really isn't much.


----------



## Skade (Feb 5, 2003)

You can count me in.  How much character concept do you need for this game?   I want to be a banging caveman.  I think.  What do they do?

Edit:  that joke did not come off... I know, fighter types.


----------



## Mathew_Freeman (Feb 5, 2003)

I would like to be a Speedy caveman, please. Are you rolling up stats or do you want us to do it?


----------



## Timothy (Feb 5, 2003)

AARRHH, URRAA, ME JOIN, ME JOIN RARUARRR!


----------



## Yellow Sign (Feb 5, 2003)

Oh I have to play this game. Sounds like alot of fun! Hummm what kind of caveman to be? Give me a Healthy Caveman. Dumb as a rock but his head is as tough as one.


----------



## Sniktch (Feb 5, 2003)

Skade, not much character concept is needed.  In fact, I wouldn't recommend putting too much work in a caveman as they tend to have short life expectancies   And yeah, banging cavemen are good at, well, hitting things.

Tallarn, I'll go ahead and do the stat rolling, unless you want to roll your own.  It doesn't really matter that much, as in most cases your max score will be a 6 and incure hefty penalities anyway (the stats scale up to 18 ).  Who would want to cheat at Og, anyway?  It would defeat the whole purpose...

The three of you are all onboard (Timothy, Skade, and Tallarn).  For those who might be unsure I'll post some examples of play from the games I've run with my RL group, so you can get a rough idea of how the game is run:

Adventure synopsis: "Big Water Go"

The tribe of cavemen must cross a river. After arguing for some time (grunitng unintelligibly and waving their arms about), one of the cavemen says "Swim" and jumps in. Unfortunately, he forgets how to swim and sinks. More unfortunately, he triggers a stampede of all the cavemen into the river, where they all forget how to swim and start sinking. Some drown, but luckily the grunting caveman ooks a frantic prayer to the sky and it answers with a lightning bolt, sending a tree into the river and saving most of the cavemen. They forget which side they were supposed to go to and crawl out dripping on the same side of the river where they started. Another argument starts and the cavemen eventually stampede back into the river. Luckily, at the last moment one of them remembers the tree and convinces the other cavemen they should use it to get to the other side.

Finally they reach the grasslands across the river, find a mammoth and kill it (although some cavemen get squished between its toes and others impaled on its tusks). They forget how to make fire so eat it raw. End of Adventure.

Adventure synopisis: "Big Big Bad Smelly Bang Thing"

At the start of this adventure a smart caveman joins the tribe (yay!). He convinces them that they need a cave, as it is much safer than sleeping wherever they happen to be when they get tired. After searching the grasslands and having some minor adventures, they find a cave and start to move in.

Unfortunately, the cave was already occupied by a small T-Rex, who happens to be out looking for a meal. As the tribe is settling in, fast caveman comes running back from wherever he went to (fast caveman likes to run - he doesn't particularly care where he's running to or from, as long as he's running), yelling "Big Big Bad Smelly Bad Thing!" (fast caveman also had a decent Int score and knew close to half a dozen words ). The tribe looks and sure enough, they see a T-Rex chasing after fast caveman.

Panic ensues as all the cavemen except grunting caveman run around looking for weapons or hiding places. Grunting caveman forgets what a T-Rex is and approaches it curiously, only to become its first meal. Bangy caveman hits it really hard with a stick, which draws its attention and makes it meal number two. Eventually smart caveman convinces strong caveman to push a rock up the hill above the cave entrance and drop it on the Big Smelly Bang Thing. At the last moment Strong Caveman forgets what he's doing and drops smart caveman on the T-Rex instead of the rock. Luckily, smart caveman's screams of agony remind strong caveman of his mission and he drops the rock on the T-Rex, killing it. The surviving tribe members rejoice and make Strong Caveman the new chief, followed by holding a huge feast with the T-Rex's remains.

Unfortunately, smart caveman died in the struggle and no one else can remember how to start a fire, so they eat their meal raw again. End Adventure


----------



## Timothy (Feb 5, 2003)

oh, this is gona be so much fun!


----------



## Sniktch (Feb 5, 2003)

OK, and welcome aboard to Yellow Sign, also   Iai, the Unspeakable enters! Congrats on selecting Healthy Caveman, the only caveperson to survive being chewed on by the T-Rex in the adventure synopsis above, AND survive being drowned and stepped on by a mammoth in "Big Water Go"  (of course, he didn't do anything useful either, other than soaking damage for everyone else, but that's cave life )

So I have:
Tallarn - speedy caveman
Skade - Bangy caveman
Yellow Sign - Healthy caveman
Timothy - ??

and room for a few more.


----------



## Mathew_Freeman (Feb 5, 2003)

Speedy Caveman Name Ourgh!


----------



## Yellow Sign (Feb 5, 2003)

Me Mogg just Mogg! Me Big! Me....huh....Me Mogg just Mogg!


----------



## Timothy (Feb 5, 2003)

For me either a smart Caveman or a Grunting Caveman.

Prefereably a smart, but only if he isn't TOO Smart.


----------



## Sniktch (Feb 5, 2003)

Timothy said:
			
		

> *For me either a smart Caveman or a Grunting Caveman.
> 
> Prefereably a smart, but only if he isn't TOO Smart. *




Either one - with a smart caveman you'll still have a max smarts score of 12 and you don't forget things as often (like how to swim, start fires, etc).  Better still, you have the best chance to Figure Things Out, plus you can speak twice as many words as any other caveperson.

With a Grunting Caveman you can grnt and cause all sorts of interesting things to happen, by using your Make Things Happen skill, plus you can fall back on the Save My Arse skill.  In the synopsis of "Big Water Go" the tree fell BECAUSE the grunting caveman grunted, and for no other reason.  However, when he tried grunting against the Big Smelly Bang Thing all he succeeded in doing was causing a passing pteranodon to poop on him. 

I'll put up more details when I get home - I don't have the books with me right now. (Two books that I know of, purchased for a grand total of $12 US from www.rpgnow.com )


----------



## Timothy (Feb 5, 2003)

well, I'll make up a Smart then, as he does only knows double the word the others do.


----------



## Skade (Feb 5, 2003)

Bangy caveman name Krarg.

KRARG, SMASH!!!


----------



## Sniktch (Feb 6, 2003)

*Rules Synopsis*

Some brief rules.  Mechanics I won't go into much since I'll be handling all of that.

*Attributes*
*Strength* effects Break Things %, the chance you have to crush something outright through pure brute strength.  Also effects damage from blows.

*Smarts* effects Figure things out % - this is how cavemen get things done.  When you start out you're completely naked and have no tools or weapons - its a bad situation to be in.  To survive you will need to figure things out, like fire building, clothing, living in caves, tool use, weapon making and use, etc.  Alternately, you can save animal carcasses and trade them to a smart caveman to make stuff for you .  Figure things out is sometimes restricted to once per encounter, depending on the situation.  i.e. its easier to start a campfire on a dry peaceful night when you can waste hours in the attempt than it is when a Big Smell Bang Thing is on your tail!; Forget How To % - the chance you forget how to do something at a critical moment.  Just because you Figured It Out doesn't mean you'll remember the next time the situation occurs ; and  Max Vocabulary  - the maximum number of words you can learn 

*Speed* effects defense and initiative

*Banging* effects accuracy of close and ranged attacks

*Health* effects total HP and Out Cold % - the chance that you get knocked senseless by a traumatic injury or sudden shock

*Grunting* effects make something happen % - the ability to make weird and amusing and yes, sometimes beneficial things happen for no particular reason (usable once per 'encounter') only and save your arse % - the ability to suddenly and miraculously get out of a tight spot, like lightning striking a tree so that it falls into the river next to you where you can grab it and avoid drowning, even though its a clear and sunny day (also only usable once per encounter)

*Vocabulary*  one word per level up to max vocabulary (2 per level for smart cavepeople)

*Things you can do*  Each character starts with at least one Thing He Can Do - something he can usually expect to get right without forgetting all the time.  Examples include Fire Building, Head Butting, Rock or Stick Finding, Weapon Making (recommended for Bangy Cavepeople ), Run Away, Hide Behind Something, Build Things, Survival, Teach Word, Learn Word, Stay Afloat, Survival, Picture Writing, Find Animal, Hair Pulling, Tiptoe, Vine Swinging, Two Weapon Use, Weather Sense (uh, wet stuff fall on head.  Hmm, it raining!) etc...  This is just a small list of possibilities from the book - feel free to make up your own, this is part of Og.  Just ask me for approval and I'll tell you if its OK or not.

Everybody automatically gets Running, Jumping, and Climbing as part of their list.

*Things you can't do* Every caveman has a list of things he can't do.  This is pure joke and is left completely up to the player.  Choose one thing you can't do to start with.  Examples and suggestions of what is meant here include:

Cast fireball
pick pockets
tap for mana
jack into the matrix
teleport
summon elemental
etc...

*Movement* Everyone gets a number of footsteps per turn.  Fast cavemen get 12, strong ones get 8, and everyone else gets 6.  A footstep is roughly equivalent to a yard or a meter.

*Distance*  Range is divided into three categories: Real Close, Over There, and Way Far Away.  Nuff said.

*Weapons, Armor, and Equipment*  Almost anything can be used as a tool, means of protection, or weapon, you just have to be smart enough to think of it, build it, and use it, or be given one by a smart caveman and given a good explanation and demonstration (always fun with a one or two word vocabulary! )  So go find small and large bang things or small or large sharp things as quick as possible, dress in dead animal skins or pieces of wood or whatever else strikes your fancy.  Dream of being the first caveperson to own the mythical bent-stick-that-comes-back...

I think that about wraps it up actually, except remember to stay IC at all times within the IC thread.  If your vocabulary consists of 'Bang' then your speech should consist of "Ack grunt ook ook eek bang rarg bang-bang grunt snort belch" or something to basically the same effect.  Its OK to describe what you're doing, or if you have picture writing, to describe the picture you're drawing, since this is the net.  In person you're not supposed to even describe your actions, you're supposed to try to act them out.  I just don't thing that'd work here, this is already going to be hard enough 

I'll start posting characters soon, but we'll hold off on starting for just a little while to see if anyone else wants in.  We can always add people later.  One other note concerning character death - it occurs frequently, and there are obviously no means of being restored, no matter how hard grunting caveman grunts.  If you die and want to play the same type of caveman, feel free to have me reroll him or just bring the same character back with a different name.  If you want to try a new type, let me know and we can do that too.


----------



## Sniktch (Feb 6, 2003)

*Krarg, Bangy Caveman*

Krarg - Level 1 Bangy Caveman
Strength: 5 
Smarts: 3 Max Vocabulary: 3
Speed: 6 
Banging: 9 
Health: 5 
Grunting: 2 
HP: 4

Things you Know: choose one
Things you don't know: choose one
Vocabulary:  Verisimilitude (weird, the bangy caveman in the games I ran here in-house got this for his first word too.  Someone gets it every time  )

Stuff:  None (yet)

How's this for character concept ideas?

"Imagine Bam Bam from the Flintstones, but really, really stupid.  Whether using a rock or bare hands, the solution to every problem is to bang it.  Since getting food is an everyday task, its no surprise that most cavemen are, by default, banging cavemen.  It is believed that Banging Caveman is teh basis for all others.  See an animal?  Bang it.  See something in your way?  Bang it?  See a cavewoman you like?  Bang her.  Simple, see?"
_from Land of Og playbook_


----------



## Sniktch (Feb 6, 2003)

*Mogg, Healthy Caveman*

Mogg - Level 1 Healthy Caveman
Strength: 3
Smarts: 4 (max vocabulary 4)
Speed: 1
Banging: 5
Health: 9
Grunting: 3
HP: 15

Things you can do: Stay Afloat
Things you can't do: Stay Quiet
Vocabulary: Thing

Stuff: None (yet)

_from the Land of Og playbook_
"Imagine Richard Simmons with a long forehead and really bushy eyebrows.  Healthy Caveman is on the move, helpful and active always.  If you need someone to cook the small animal carcass killed by Strong caveman, call on healthy caveman.  If you need someone to get more water for the village, healthy caveman is more than happy to make the journey.  Anything to keep active and healthy.  Always over-ambitious, Healthy Caveman jumps up to volunteer for anything that will keep him moving."


----------



## Sniktch (Feb 6, 2003)

*Ourgh, Speedy Caveman*

Ourgh - Level 1 Speedy Caveman
Strength: 1
Smarts: 5 (max vocabulary 5.  Yes, its always = the smarts score)
Speed: 9
Banging: 4
Health: 2
Grunting: 4
HP: 1

Things you can do: choose one
Things you can't do: choose one
Vocabulary: Go

Stuff: None (yet)

_from the Land of Og playbook_
"Faster than a speeding lava trail!  More powerful than a... oh, nevermind... but he is fast!  After getting chased so much by Strong Caveman, Fast Caveman has developed himself to get everything done in the shortest amount of time possible.  When a tribe's home comes under attack and there's no hope for survival, who is there to run away and start another tribe?  Fast Caveman."


----------



## Sniktch (Feb 6, 2003)

*Roderick the Hairy - Smart Caveman*

Roderick the Hairy - Level 1 Smart Caveman
Note: While Roderick is pretty smart (for a caveman) and styles himself 'Roderick the Hairy,' this is a bit beyond his compadres abilities to pronounce, and they simply refer to him as 'Roduck' or 'Rod'
Strength: 2
Smarts: 10
Speed: 3
Banging: 4
Health: 4
Grunting: 2
HP: 3

Things you can do: Hide Behind Something
Things you can't do: Get a nice cavewoman
Vocabulary: Hairy, Food

Stuff: None (yet)

_from the Land of Og playbook_
"Smart Caveman really knows how to use his brain.  He doesn't spend a lot of time renventing the wheel (since he got it right the first time) and he never gets burned by fire twice.  Despite his monosyllabic vocabulary, Smart caveman is quite poetic.  Granted he's several millenia older than Shakespeare, or written language for that matter, but he is quite expressive and easily understood compared with the company he keeps."


----------



## Sniktch (Feb 6, 2003)

So anyone else interested in joining in?  I'd like to get at least 6 players - it'd be nice if we had a strong caveman or a grunting caveman, for instance (or cavewomen )


----------



## Skade (Feb 6, 2003)

I have never laughed this hard while starting a game.  I love this.  I gotta buy this for my next party.


----------



## Sniktch (Feb 6, 2003)

That's why we picked it up and we've never regretted it!

I'm going to wait until around 2 PM Eastern time today (GMT -5 hrs) and then get started.  Hopefully we'll have a couple more people by then, but if not we're in Og so its easy to add players as we go along.


----------



## Timothy (Feb 6, 2003)

Hmm, a Nmae What's in a name...

I'll take Roderick The Hairy (since Roderick the Food isn't waht I want)

Things I can do:

Hide Behind something (or someone)

Things I can't do:

Get a nice Coave women (because they want to be banged)


----------



## Ashwyn (Feb 6, 2003)

I shall play. I'm thinking I want to be a Smart Caveman.


----------



## Sniktch (Feb 6, 2003)

Timothy, I updated the previous entry with your name and things you can do, etc...  Ashwyn, I'll have a character up for you soon...


----------



## Maldur (Feb 6, 2003)

How do you learn more words?


Ill take an option on a grunting caveman


----------



## Yellow Sign (Feb 6, 2003)

Here are my proposals for Mogg's skills

Things he can do:  Stay Afloat (Early Water Aerobics)

Things he cannot do:  Stay Quiet (Mogg is constantly making all sorts of noises and fiddling with stuff he shouldn't)


----------



## Sniktch (Feb 6, 2003)

Great, welcome aboard Maldur! 

You learn more words by levelling up.  You level up by surviving experiences in the world, but I'm going to waive the normal XP rules and just level everybody at the same time when I think they've been through enough 

Alternately, if you Know How To 'Learn Word' and another caveperson has 'Teach Word' you can pick up words that way, up to your maximum.

Nice skill selection, Mogg - I guess you don't want to drown in the first river I throw before you?   I'm worried about the Things You Can't Do - both of the ones you've submitted are fine if you want to keep them (Timothy and Yellow Sign), but it doesn't have to be a penalty, just so you know.  You're certainly allowed to take 'Can't turn undead' even though no undead exist in this world.  An example from the Healthy Caveman from the last time we played (he was level 5 and had 3):  
Can't turn undead
Can't drive a car
Can't choose Pikachu

I will update Mogg's sheet and get a character up for Maldur and Ashwyn post-haste


----------



## Sniktch (Feb 6, 2003)

*Spid - smart caveman (attn: Ashwyn)*

Spid - Level 1 Smart Caveman
Strength: 5
Smarts: 11
Speed: 1
Banging: 4
Health: 3
Grunting: 3
HP: 2

Things you can do: Stay Afloat
Things you can't do: Control temper
Vocabulary: Water, You

Stuff:  None (yet)

_from The Complete Caveman's Club Book_
"*A Day in the Life of Smart Caveman*

Early.  Wake up.  Wonder what that smell is.

Then:  Explain fire.  Again.  Just like yesterday.  Go for a walk.  Pick up stuff lying around to take back to camp to figure out.  Big stuff like trees is left where it is for later study.  Return to camp.  Explain fire again.  Do it yourself, saying this is the last time.

After then:  Teach other cavemen.  Answer grunts from the assembly.  Repeat answers as necessary, usually until well after lunchtime.  Break for lunch.  Continue answering the same grunts.

Later:  Follow hunters into forest.  Find food.  Kill food.  Enjoy free time, since everyone seems to know how to do this.  Bring food back to camp.  Explain fire.  Again.

After later: Stare at stuff picked up during walk.  Wonder if you really picked all of it up, or if other cavemen dropped stuff in piles as some kind of joke.  Make up stories to explain it all.  Write it down.  Find a piece of charcoal.  Find a leaf.  Learn to write.  Throw away leaf and charcoal and learn to write tomorrow.

After after later:  Calm fears of panicked cavemen.  Explain what wild pig is.  Again.  Remind others that pig tastes good.  Explain intricate plan for catching pig.  Wait for knowing nods.  Then wait for panicked cavemen to forget the plan, suffer injuriesat the hands of other tribesmen and kill the pig accidentally.  When cavemen complain about taste, remind them of fire.  Explain fire.  Again.  Make fire yourself.  Cook pig.  Eat pig.

Dark: Tell cavemen about things found on morning walk.  Cavemen forget they stuck stuff in the pile as a joke, listen to explanation.  Nod heads at wisdom.  Watch tribe throw rocks at moon.  Explain moon.  Again.  Wait for explanation of plan.  Remind them plan is to sleep.  Receive kudos for such a brilliant plan.

After dark:  Cavemen complain about dark.  Remind them about sleep.  Again.  Calm fears with description of fire.  Explain fire.  Again.  Build fire, swearing this is teh last time.  Sleep."


----------



## Sniktch (Feb 6, 2003)

*Drof, Grunting caveman (Attn: Maldur)*

Drof - Level 1 Grunting caveman
Strength: 4
Smarts: 1
Speed: 4
Banging: 4
Health: 6
Grunting: 9
HP: 5

Things you can do: play drums
Things you can't do: operate a forklift
Vocabulary: Big

Stuff: None (yet)

_from the Land of Og playbook_
"Only the most experienced and creative cavemen should be a Grunting Caveman.  Probably the most complicated to describe, grunting caveman spends most of his time making unusual, yet sometimes obscene noises.  Originally the noises came from the mouth, but as time went on only the most dedicated and focused grunting cavemen could produce sounds, and even smells, from various other places throughout the body.

Grunting Cavemen are less common than any other type of caveman.  Not only due to the sheer fact that its hard to reproduce what some of them do, but because its pretty damn easy to figure out that there may not be any magical or divine powers behind any of the noises they produce.  Thus resulting in egotistical cavemen dying easier because they think that a belch can take down a stampeding T-Rex.  Stupid Fools."


----------



## Timothy (Feb 6, 2003)

OMG! I think I never laughed so hard! Great descriptions!


----------



## Maldur (Feb 6, 2003)

Things you can do: play the drums
Things you can't do: operate a forklift

And this means ill play


----------



## Knight Otu (Feb 6, 2003)

Guess me must try. Strong?


----------



## Sniktch (Feb 6, 2003)

OK, Knight, thanks and welcome aboard.  Give me one thing you can do and one you can't and I'll get your character posted right away.

Everybody else, the IC thread has been opened so feel free to go beat your chests, etc...   Tallarn, Skade, and Ashwyn, just please post the thing you can do and thing you can't before jumping in.  I also need a name from Ashwyn.


----------



## Knight Otu (Feb 6, 2003)

Name: Gug
Can: Head butting
Can't: Understand cavewomen.


----------



## Sniktch (Feb 6, 2003)

*Gug - Strong Caveman*

Gug, Level 1 Strong Caveman
Strength: 10
Smarts: 1
Speed: 2
Banging: 4
Health: 4
Grunting: 1
HP: 8

Thing you can do: Headbutting
Thing you can't do: understand cavewomen
Vocabulary: Big

Stuff: None (yet)

_from the Land of Og playbook_
Strong Caveman spends most of his day trying to get the loudest "ow" out of others.  Though generally not appreciated by everyone, Strong Caveman also makes it a point to pick up everything he encounters.  Look!  A rock (lift/drop).  Look!  Another rock (lift/drop).  While not the most productive time spent during the day, other cavemen have discovered great uses for this skill..."

P.S. - Headbutting is a special attack/break things option in the game.  So when you get in a tight spot, don't forget to use your head!


----------



## Ashwyn (Feb 6, 2003)

Name: Spid
Can: Stay Afloat
Cannot: Control his temper


----------



## Skade (Feb 6, 2003)

*Re: Krarg, Bangy Caveman*



			
				Sniktch said:
			
		

> *Krarg - Level 1 Bangy Caveman
> Strength: 5
> Smarts: 3 Max Vocabulary: 3
> Speed: 6
> ...


----------



## Sniktch (Feb 6, 2003)

Woops, one more thing I should mention - the environments and scenes are left intentionally vague.  You can find things anywhere, you just have to tell me what you're looking for and I'll tell you if its there.

For example:  Roderick the Hairy is hungry and thirsty.  He searches for a coconut.  The GM decides he finds a coconut, so he bangs it open on a rock, drinks the milk and eats the meat.

When he's done the wheels in his head start turning (he is a smart caveman, after all).  He puts half of the coconut on his head, and now he's fed, no longer thirsty, and he has a helmet!

Its kind of like a wuxia game - make stuff up to add to the game and I'll let you know if you're going too far


----------



## Sniktch (Feb 6, 2003)

> Mogg looks up as Spid speaks to him. A blank look is followed by a big grin that spreads on his face. "Thing!" he shouts and runs down to the river. Dipping a hand full of water out of the river, Mogg runs back to Spid. After the long run, Mogg is tired and thirsty so he drinks the water in his cupped hand. He looks at Spid and wonders what Spid wants. "Thing?"




That was beautiful, Yellow Sign.  I see you need no further directions from me


----------



## Sniktch (Feb 6, 2003)

I guess one more note - if you attack something, try to break something, throw a rock at something, try to figure something out, etc...  Just pause and I'll tell you if you're successful or not when I next update.  For example, Ashwyn throwing the rock at the smelly thing.  True, Spid only had a 1 in 6 chance to hit it, but he might have hit it, you never know!


----------



## Mathew_Freeman (Feb 6, 2003)

Ourgh:

Thing he can do: Go And Get Stuff
Thing he can't do: Summon Solar


----------



## Dungannon (Feb 7, 2003)

If you still have room, I'd like to play a banging caveman named Gorf.


----------



## Sniktch (Feb 7, 2003)

*Gorf - Banging Caveman*

Gorf, Level 1 Banging Caveman
Strength: 3
Smarts: 6
Speed: 1
Banging: 9
Health: 5
Grunting: 6
HP: 4

Things you can do: choose one
Things you can't do: choose one
Vocabulary: Bang

Stuff: None (yet)

_from the Complete Caveman's Club Book_
"*Barehanded Banging Caveman*
The most primitive of the banging cavemen, and that's really not an easy thing to be, barehanded banging caveman likes to damage things with a show of brute force... and only with his hands.  He dispenses with weapons most of the time, content to remove all obstacles between himself and his objective with his bare hands, and then fling himself, quite literally, at whatever stands in his way"

This is merely a color comment and by no means a suggestion.  Barehanded banging cavemen get eaten... a lot.


----------



## Dungannon (Feb 7, 2003)

Thing Gorf can do: make weapons
Thing Gorf can't do: quote from Monty Python & the Holy Grail.


----------



## Sniktch (Feb 7, 2003)

*Equipment (Stuff)*

To give an idea of what type of stuff your cavemen can make and use.  In each case the number in parentheses is the minimum Smarts score needed to use a specific article.  Don't despair if you have a 1 in Smarts, though; you're not stuck banging on things with your hands forever in monosyllabic fury - you'll get at least one bonus attribute point for every level up!

Weapon
Hands (1)
Small Rock (2)*
Big rock (3)*
Club (3)
Rock-Club (4)
Short Pointy Thing (5)*
Rock-Thrower (yes, a slingshot - 6)**
Rock & Line (or bola - 7)*
Bow & Arrow (two hands -12)**
Bent Stick That Comes Back (or boomerang - 10)*
Small Sharp Thing (6)*
Long Pointy Thing (7)*
Fire Start Kit (two hands - 14 )
Large Sharp Thing (two hands, minimum 12 Strength AND 8 Brains to use , but very nasty.  Strong Caveman, this is your ideal weapon and the loftiest height you can attain, the two handed stone axe ) 
Net (two hands - 8)**

* - may be used as a missile weapon.
** - only usable as a missile weapon

Armor: Big Leaves, Skins, Mammal Skin, Hides, Vest of Bamboo (rare!), Vest of Sticks (rarer!), small wood shield, big wood shield, coconut helmet.

Obviously there is more to life than just weapons and armor, but there's no set list of tools and other items that a caveman can make, trade for, or destroy accidentally.

As far as combat and the overall movement of the game, if people aren't around we'll just move along as best as possible - my goal is to keep it fast-paced and funny (and fun!)


----------



## Skade (Feb 7, 2003)

Since I have not done a PbP before, here are my silly questions.  I post what I intend to do here, and you describe (or we) on the other thread, or is what I did before approriate?


----------



## Sniktch (Feb 7, 2003)

You're doing fine, Skade   This thread is for rules questions, any other questions, OOC chatter about the game, announcements of vacation time, etc...

The other thread you post what you're grunting or attempting, and if need be I'll let you know how it works out.

One note - in your last posts Krarg said a couple of words that he doesn't know.  Its rough some times, but the only word you should ever use that is intelligible is 'verisimilitude' (well, and your name) until you level up.  Illegal use of words can result in critical failures!  I like the rest of the chatter, though, keep it up


----------



## Skade (Feb 7, 2003)

You mean No Bang?  
I had a kitsch, Dang.
Well, I'll be fine with versimilitude
You just gotta say it with attitude.


----------



## Sniktch (Feb 7, 2003)

Skade said:
			
		

> *You mean No Bang?
> I had a kitsch, Dang.
> Well, I'll be fine with versimilitude
> You just gotta say it with attitude. *




LOL, Nice   Think of it though - other cavemen have to say up to seven words to match the impact of your one!


----------



## Skade (Feb 7, 2003)

Sniktch said:
			
		

> *
> 
> LOL, Nice   Think of it though - other cavemen have to say up to seven words to match the impact of your one! *





Yes, but does KRARG know what versimilitude means?  
I mean, I had to make sure I did!


----------



## Sniktch (Feb 7, 2003)

Skade said:
			
		

> *Yes, but does KRARG know what versimilitude means?
> I mean, I had to make sure I did!   *




No, probably not; he probably just says it to show off in front of the other cavemen.  But we found in the last game that when dropped at the appropriate time it can have a devastatin comedic effect! 

I keep forgetting this I think - I know I forgot to add it in the equipment post, but the standard unit of trade is the Small Animal Carcass.  Small, cute, fuzzy animals make good food so are always in high demand!  Obviously larger carcasses are worth a proportiantely higher Carcass Trade Value 

Just what the value of an item is is usually determined by how much the buyer wants it...


----------



## Mathew_Freeman (Feb 7, 2003)

So at the moment the only word I know is Go!?

Yikes. But fun yikes. OK...I'm entering the other thread...now!


----------



## Krug (Feb 7, 2003)

This game is hilarious!


----------



## Yellow Sign (Feb 7, 2003)

Holy Moly!! I thought I was grabbing a SMALL Smelly Thingy like a squirel but now I am riding for my life on a LARGE Boar Thingy!! LOL! What fun!!!


----------



## Sniktch (Feb 7, 2003)

Yellow Sign said:
			
		

> *Holy Moly!! I thought I was grabbing a SMALL Smelly Thingy like a squirel but now I am riding for my life on a LARGE Boar Thingy!! LOL! What fun!!! *




Yeah, the GM is encouraged to be intentionally vague about things for just this reason .  Congrats on figuring out what you're faced with - it is a wild pig.  Glad you're having fun   This is my first time running a PbP so I was a little worried about it.

Krug, this is a fast and furious, and very informal, PbP.  I think I can still make room if you want in on the action  (although I will close it at ten if we get that many)


----------



## Knight Otu (Feb 7, 2003)

I want to see the squirrel that brings a tree down.


----------



## Sniktch (Feb 7, 2003)

Knight Otu said:
			
		

> *I want to see the squirrel that brings a tree down.  *




It _was_ a small tree   Congrats on making food, Gug!


----------



## Knight Otu (Feb 7, 2003)

Making food or _being_ food? 

It seems I'm spending most of the time knocked out. No wonder I have Brains 1!


----------



## Sniktch (Feb 7, 2003)

BTW, anything roughly caveman sized or smaller is 'Small'

'Big' is reserved for T-Rexes and Mammoths and things you really don't want to see yet (or ever!)


----------



## Sniktch (Feb 7, 2003)

Knight Otu said:
			
		

> *Making food or being food?
> 
> It seems I'm spending most of the time knocked out. No wonder I have Brains 1!  *




Happens sometimes - the good news is you haven't actually taken any real damage yet, just silly superficial stuff.  As soon as any of the other cavemen start poking or prodding at you you'll wake up. (or if they ignore you you'll wake up soon anyway)


----------



## Knight Otu (Feb 7, 2003)

Talk about a hard head!


----------



## Dungannon (Feb 7, 2003)

Sniktch said:
			
		

> *Happens sometimes - the good news is you haven't actually taken any real damage yet, just silly superficial stuff.  As soon as any of the other cavemen start poking or prodding at you you'll wake up. (or if they ignore you you'll wake up soon anyway) *



Umm, does that count what Gorf just did to him?


----------



## Knight Otu (Feb 7, 2003)

Do you want a headbutt?


----------



## Timothy (Feb 7, 2003)

I love this game!

Now all pay attention as I say somehting wise...


----------



## Sniktch (Feb 10, 2003)

_Sniktch examines his 6-sider closely and wonders why it comes up '1' every time Gug tries to headbutt_


----------



## Sniktch (Feb 10, 2003)

*Some more color text*

Because I like it...

from the Land of Og playbook
"Strong Caveman spends most of his day trying to get the loudest "ow" out of others. Though generally not appreciated by everyone, Strong Caveman also makes it a point to pick up everything he encounters. Look! A rock (lift/drop). Look! Another rock (lift/drop). While not the most productive time spent during the day, other cavemen have discovered great uses for this skill.

While watching Strong Caveman continuously pick up a rock and drop it back down in front of a cave entrance, another caveman felt the cave would be a great place to get out of the rain.  The other caveman walked over and walked under Strong Caveman when he picked up the rock.  He couldn't quite get under it though because Strong Caveman kept dropping it.  He then though to say, "Go rock." and pointed to another caveman.  He entered the cave - thus the origin of smart caveman.

What about Strong Caveman and the rock?  Well, not only was strong caveman feeling pretty cool walking around with the rock over his head, he was getting tired.  It seems that holding something heavy over his head for a long time gets pretty tiring, but he had to "Go rock" to the other caveman.  Each step was a strain on his bulging biceps.  They eventually gave way and Strong Caveman let the rock go with his last ounce of strength.  The rock, ever so gracefully, landed right on the foot of the other caveman.  The caveman was shocked.  His only words, which are unknown to the world, were "Fruck" and "Shlit".  Anthropologists believe this might have been the origin of the two most popular words in the English language.

Not knowing what else to do, the other caveman turned and grabbed a large stick right next to him, walked up to Strong Caveman, and banged him over the head - thus the origin of Bangy Caveman."


----------



## Maldur (Feb 17, 2003)

Sniktch, Im gonna bow out. Im a tad busy at the moment 
And its kinda hard to ogg around.

Drof will make random sudden appearances from now on


----------



## Sniktch (Mar 26, 2003)

Levelling Up:
Gug - as a Strong Caveman, you will gain 3 HP and +1 to any stat.  Note that if you want a new word you will have to add it to Smarts, which is a good idea anyway as it will start to open up better weapons than your head 

Rod - as a Smart Caveman, you will gain 1 HP and +2 points to divide into your stats any way you choose.  You learn the words "Fire" and "Thing" plus you can pick another Thing You Can Do.

Ourgh - as a Fast Caveman, you will get  1 HP and +1 point to any stat of your choosing.  You learn the word "Fire"

Gorf - as a Banging Caveman, you will get 2 HP and +1 point to any stat.  You learn the word "You"

Krarg - as a Banging Caveman, you will get 3 HP and +1 point to any stat.  You learn the word "Rock"

Yeah, it looks like Rod got a lot more but the rest of you got much better at attacking than he did


----------



## Skade (Mar 26, 2003)

I guess I would like to get another point in my strength, unless a 10 in bang makes a huge difference.


----------



## Sniktch (Mar 26, 2003)

No, 1 point in banging won't mean anything at this point - you need to get it to 12 to start getting bonuses.  1 point in strength will help a lot, though.  Banging Caveman should aspire to at least strength 7 to stop getting damage penalties.

To help others decide, here is where penalties stop in the various stats:  Strength - 7, Smarts - all percent based, good to have at least 3 or for so you can use clubs and rock clubs, Speed - 8 to stop getting defense dice penalties, Banging - 8 to stop getting attack dice penalties, Health - 7 to stop getting HP penalties, and Grunting is all percent based.  Generally speaking you need a 12 in a stat to begin receiving bonuses.

There are some benchmarks to watch out for:

Smarts 4 to use a Rock Club (lowest for a decent melee weapon)
Smarts 6 to use a Rock Thrower (lowest for a ranged weapon with any sort of long range)
Smarts 12 to use a bow & arrow (best long range weapon)
Smarts 14 to use a fire start kit (devastating short range weapon)
Smarts 7 to use a Long Pointy Thing (2nd best melee weapon and a good ranged weapon at close range)
Smarts 8, Strength 12 to use a Large Sharp Thing (best melee weapon in the game and best weapon period in terms of raw power - the dreaded 2 handed axe  )

I've never seen anyone but a Strong Caveman reach the Large Sharp Thing level, and Gug has a looong way to go.  In this case you may want to give up on that dream and just focus on Strength and Banging, but if you want to think that long term Gug would make it around level 10.  I would suggest getting your smarts up to 4 at least through time so you can use the rock club.  Even a 2 will let you use rocks.  

Bangy Cavemen get your strength to 7, smarts preferably to 7 but at least to 4, and then go banging all the way!  Other cavemen are less combat intensive, and its a good idea for them to simply get the smarts to use a good range weapon and then focus on their primary stat.  Getting your health to at least 4 or 5 is a good idea to have a decent chance of getting more than 1 HP when you level up.


----------



## Skade (Mar 26, 2003)

Man, Krarg sucks.


----------



## Knight Otu (Mar 26, 2003)

With Gug's amazing survival ability p) I actually thought about putting the point into health (and I kind of like using my head (), but I'll think about it.


----------



## Sniktch (Mar 26, 2003)

Skade said:
			
		

> *Man, Krarg sucks.      *




Heh.  All cavemen suck, that's part of the point


----------



## Mathew_Freeman (Mar 26, 2003)

New character sheet for Ourgh!



> _Ourgh, Speedy Caveman_ *
> Ourgh - Level 2 Speedy Caveman
> Strength: 1
> Smarts: 6 (max vocabulary 6. Yes, its always = the smarts score)
> ...





Took the +1 in Smarts.

So this means I can use a Rock Thrower...hmmm...Ourgh need work out what Rock Thrower is and find one...

Also, with a Grunting of 4, do I have any chance of having a successful Grunt?


----------



## Sniktch (Mar 26, 2003)

Yeah, with a grunting of 4 you have about a 10-15% chance of making something happen or saving your arse


----------



## Knight Otu (Mar 26, 2003)

What the ...., I'll take the bonus in smarts, so maybe Gug doesn't make so many stupid decisions anymore.


----------



## Mathew_Freeman (Mar 26, 2003)

Sniktch said:
			
		

> *Yeah, with a grunting of 4 you have about a 10-15% chance of making something happen or saving your arse  *




I'll remember that! Could be very useful, information like that.


----------



## Sniktch (Mar 26, 2003)

Knight Otu said:
			
		

> *What the ...., I'll take the bonus in smarts, so maybe Gug doesn't make so many stupid decisions anymore.  *




and also means Gug is now smart enough to know what to do with a rock!  Plus, you get a new word as a bonus... and that word is "Water"


----------



## Dark Eternal (Mar 27, 2003)

This is one of the wildest RPG's I've ever seen... wickedly funny!!

Any chance that you all could take on one more?


----------



## Sniktch (Mar 27, 2003)

Absolutely, DE.  Tell me what type of character you want to make and I'll post his character sheet with all the other updated cavemen  (choices are strong, bangy, smart, healthy, fast, and grunting)


----------



## Sniktch (Mar 27, 2003)

Currently we don't seem to have an active Healthy or Grunting caveman, but its not real important to cover all the bases.  The only two types that I consider absolutely necessary are Bangy and smart, so make whatever you want.


----------



## Dark Eternal (Mar 27, 2003)

If I could, I'd definately like to play a grunting caveman.  

They all sound fun, though.


----------



## Knight Otu (Mar 27, 2003)

Heh, now Gug can name his nemesis.  

"Big water ugh!"

Welcome aboard, DE!


----------



## Skade (Mar 27, 2003)

Sniktch said:
			
		

> *The only two types that I consider absolutely necessary are Bangy and smart, so make whatever you want. *




Krarg necessary.  

What necessary?


----------



## Dungannon (Mar 27, 2003)

Gorf wants to increase his speed to 2!  That's right, Gorf can now outrun a glacier!  Oh yeah, one more thing, "Bang You!"


----------



## Sniktch (Mar 28, 2003)

*Attn: Dark Eternal*



			
				Dark Eternal said:
			
		

> *If I could, I'd definately like to play a grunting caveman.
> 
> They all sound fun, though. *




Grunting caveman to be named later
Level 1 Grunting Caveman
Strength: 2
Smarts: 5
Speed: 6
Banging: 5
Health: 2
Grunting: 10
HP: 1

Vocabulary: Smelly
Things you can do: (pick one - kinda like feats)
Things you can't do: (pick one - just a joke.  For example, the caveman who just died, Dug, could not choose Pee-ka-chew or pick his nose )

More color text and updated character sheets coming this weekend!  Timothy, I need you to level up your character!


----------



## Tisvon (Mar 28, 2003)

Can I play too? This looks like so much fun, I'd [Transitioning to caveman mode] yough hooka rag tow! Kuurg SMELLY!

(Grunts inanely and walks away, picking up rocks as he goes.)


----------



## Dark Eternal (Mar 28, 2003)

*Re: Attn: Dark Eternal*



			
				Sniktch said:
			
		

> *
> 
> Grool
> Level 1 Grunting Caveman
> ...




How's that?  
This is gonna be fun.


----------



## Sniktch (Mar 28, 2003)

Tisvon said:
			
		

> *Can I play too? This looks like so much fun, I'd [Transitioning to caveman mode] yough hooka rag tow! Kuurg SMELLY!
> 
> (Grunts inanely and walks away, picking up rocks as he goes.) *




Absolutely.  This is a very loose and informal PbP and this is a good time to jump in while we're having an intermission.  Tell me your name, type of caveman, thing you can and can't do and I'll post a sheet for you and introduce you in the IC thread


----------



## Tisvon (Mar 28, 2003)

Murg me! Murg STRONG! Murg can use two weapon, but no can eat chocolate! (It make Murg stomach hurt.)


----------



## Sniktch (Mar 28, 2003)

*Murg - Strong Caveman*

Murg
Level 1 Strong Caveman
Strength: 10
Smarts: 4
Speed: 2
Banging: 5
Health: 6
Grunting: 2
HP: 10

Vocabulary: Tree
Thing You Can Do: Fight with two weapons
Things you can't do: Eat Chocolate
Stuff: None (yet)

Feel free to wander in after Grool whenever you want in the IC thread.  The story is Murg and Grool are the only survivors of the Big Big Smelly Bang Thing's attack on their village and they tracked it, arriving too late to help kill it but not too late to make some new friends 

I'm waiting on Timothy to level up his character right now and then the intermission will be over...


----------



## Dark Eternal (Mar 28, 2003)

Does Grool know how to say other cavemen's names?  Like Murg?


----------



## Sniktch (Mar 28, 2003)

Yes, cavemen can call each other by name.

Get real confusing otherwise, eh?


----------



## Sniktch (Mar 29, 2003)

*Gorf - Banging Caveman*

Gorf, Level 2 Banging Caveman
Strength: 3  
Smarts: 6  
Speed: 2  
Banging: 9  
Health: 5  
Grunting: 6  
HP: 6

Things you can do: Make Weapons
Things you can't do: quote from _Monty Python and the Holy Grail_
Vocabulary: Bang, You

Stuff: Rock Club, Toof Club, Coconut Helmet (badly damaged), Smelly Bang Thing Hide Armor

_from the Complete Caveman's Club Book_
In the Land of Og, you have to prove yourself daily.  The livelihood of the tribe depends upon your ability to contribute; if you can't contribute you'll soon find yourself a tribe of one.  On the plus side, proving your worth is not all that tough (some cavemen are considered valuable just because they can get the kids to shut the hell up for five minutes at a time).  And so it is with Banging Caveman.  You'd be surprised to learn how many things need banging in the Land of Og... he sure is.


----------



## Sniktch (Mar 29, 2003)

*Krarg, Bangy Caveman*

Krarg - Level 2 Bangy Caveman
Strength: 6 
Smarts: 3 Max Vocabulary: 3
Speed: 6 
Banging: 9 
Health: 5 
Grunting: 2 
HP: 7

Things you Know: Find Mushrooms
Things you don't know: How to program Perl
Vocabulary:  Verisimilitude, Rock

Stuff:  Rocks, Kneebone from Big Big Smelly Bang Thing, Smelly Bang Thing Hide Armor

_from The Complete Caveman's Club Book_
*The World through Banging Caveman's Eyes*
Fast Caveman may think the world is a fickle and ever-changing place, but if you ask Banging Caveman (and he suddenly learns to speak clearly), its altogether too solid for his taste.  There are trees that stand upright against the strongest wind and rocks that are just too large.  Animals are pretty cool because they're soft to begin with and they bust up real good, but that's the exception, not the rule.

Like Strong Caveman, Banging Caveman is distressed by rivers and lava because they just aren't all that satisfying to bang on.  You want to see frustration defined?  Go down to the river and watch Banging Caveman try to bang the fish.  Its driven some of them mad.  Add to that the fact that lava has the unfortunate side effect of burning to the ground anything it touches and you have a caveman that hates to leave the comforting surroundings of a forest or quarry.

So long as he's on dry land, Banging Caveman considers himself a caveman among cavemen.  If nothing else, the broad, flat, and very bangable ground upon which he stands is witness to just how indispensible he really is...


----------



## Sniktch (Mar 29, 2003)

*Ourgh, Speedy Caveman*

Ourgh - Level 2 Speedy Caveman
Strength: 1
Smarts: 6 
Speed: 9
Banging: 4
Health: 2
Grunting: 4
HP: 2

Things you can do: Go and get stuff
Things you can't do: Summon Solar
Vocabulary: Go, Fire

Stuff: Rock thrower, Smelly Bang Thing Hide Armor

_from The complete Caveman's Club Book_
*The World Through Fast Caveman's Eyes*
There are a lot of things to see and discover in the Land of Og and Fast Caveman isn't interested ina single one of them.  Seems as soon as you settle into the river to cool down, something bites you on the arse.  Stand in one place too long and a wild boar runs you down.  Lava streams down teh hillside, making everything in its path disappear.  Its a fluid landscape and Fast Caveman feels its best not to get too attached to any one piece of real estate.

Fast Caveman invented running to relieve oneself after an evening of uncooked deer; the others didn't really seem to care where they went.  He has yet to outrun night and rain, but he's convinced he can learn, if he can just eke that last little bit of reserve out of himself.


----------



## Sniktch (Mar 29, 2003)

*Gug - Strong Caveman*

Gug, Level 2 Strong Caveman
Strength: 10
Smarts: 2
Speed: 2
Banging: 4
Health: 4
Grunting: 1
HP: 11

Thing you can do: Headbutting
Thing you can't do: understand cavewomen
Vocabulary: Big, Water

Stuff: Big Rock, Smelly Bang Thing Hide Armor

_from The Complete Caveman's Club Book_
Strong Caveman isn't all brawn and no brains, though that is the stereotype.  Of course, cavemen in general aren't the brightest bulbs in the socket, so the point is moot, really.  Anyway, where were we?  Oh, yeah, strong as an ox and about as attractive.


----------



## Sniktch (Mar 29, 2003)

*Murg - Strong Caveman*

Murg
Level 1 Strong Caveman
Strength: 10
Smarts: 4
Speed: 2
Banging: 5
Health: 6
Grunting: 2
HP: 10

Vocabulary: Tree
Thing You Can Do: Fight with two weapons
Things you can't do: Eat Chocolate
Stuff: Rock Club, Club, Smelly Bang Thing Hide Armor

_from The Complete Caveman's Club Book_
*The World through Strong Caveman's Eyes*
To Strong Caveman the world is a strange and bewildering place, made livable only by his ability to lift and move stuff.  To him everything is an obstacle to be shoved, pulled, or heaved aside, stacked up, unstacked, then stacked again.  Tree trunks (no self respecting Strong Caveman would waste time with tree branches), stones,m his best friend and big, dead animals all reassure him that the world is a mobile place, and that he is the primary motivator who gets things done.

Strong Caveman doesn't like things he can't lift.  He's particularly disenchanted with rivers and lava.  When he first saw a river pushing a log effortlessly along, he saw a chance to outdo someone new at the Strong game, but as push came to push back, he found himself floundering.  Part of his distatse for rivers is rooted in the fact that he's not able to lift them (he looks pretty pathetic with his hands pressed triumphantly over his head as water drizzles over his arms), but Strong Caveman also fears, somewhere in the back of his mind, that someone at the beginning of the river is far stronger than he.

His first encounter with lava is better left to the imagination...

The other talent for Strong Caveman is breaking things and this usually follows from an inability to lift them.  Frustrated with an immovable object, Strong Caveman is quick to let the object know his displeasure by smashing it to bits with the harshest display of strength he can muster.  Though not as proud of this feat as he is of lifting things, smashing something into smaller bits usually lets him get back to the important task of lifting the pieces.


----------



## Sniktch (Mar 29, 2003)

*Grool, Grunting Caveman*

Grool
Level 1 Grunting Caveman
Strength: 2
Smarts: 5
Speed: 6
Banging: 5
Health: 2
Grunting: 10
HP: 1

Vocabulary: Smelly
Things you can do: Find other Cavemen
Things you can't do: Bake a pie; Transform and roll out.

Stuff: Smelly Bang Thing Hide Armor

_from The Complete Caveman's Club Book_
Grunting caveman is a mystery, surrounded by enigma, wrapped in a smelly bear hide.  His is the power to create strange effects through the application of sheer will.  Are his abilities magical?  Are they some form of nascent psionic ability, the untapped and unknown hidden power of the determined human mind still in its infancy?  Or is it the world's longest-running continuous coincidence?  Its pretty cool, in any case.


----------



## Sniktch (Mar 29, 2003)

*Roderick "the Hairy", Smart Caveman*

Roderick the Hairy - Level 2 Smart Caveman
Note: While Roderick is pretty smart (for a caveman) and styles himself 'Roderick the Hairy,' this is a bit beyond his compadres abilities to pronounce, and they simply refer to him as 'Roduck' or 'Rod'
Strength: 2
Smarts: 11
Speed: 4
Banging: 4
Health: 4
Grunting: 2
HP: 4

Things you can do: Hide Behind Something, Imitate others
Things you can't do: Get a nice cavewoman
Vocabulary: Hairy, Food, Fire, Thing

Stuff: Rock Thrower, Coconut Helmet, Smelly Bang Thing Hide Armor

_from the Complete Caveman's Club Book_
Smart Caveman.

This is a little like saying "honest Politician," but its all relative.  Smart Cavemen are the ones who figure things out for the tribe.  They discover things, find out how they work, teach the other cave people about their discoveries, and then sit back and watch as the rest of the tribe smashes or eats the discovery.  Watching the tribe eat or destroy something is part and parcel of the scientific curiosity that keeps Smart Caveman going...


----------



## Timothy (Mar 29, 2003)

Okay, I;'m back I was @ disney, and I was very busy with study and the 4th IR

[Hi jack] For a really dazzling Game, go take a look at the 4th IR from edena of Neith, best PbP ever (not counting the 1st, 2nd and 3rd IR) [/Hi Jack]

I will take a point in smarts (new word) and a point in speed, running away most like ly.

New thing I can do.

Imitate others

Things I can't do

Be patient around dumb cavemen (All cavemen that know less words than me are considerd dumb)

need more info sniktch?


----------



## Sniktch (Mar 30, 2003)

That's good, but you don't get another thing you can't do until 4th level as a Smart Caveman


----------



## Timothy (Mar 30, 2003)

do you have enough info otherwise?


----------



## Sniktch (Mar 31, 2003)

Yep, looks good


----------



## Timothy (Mar 31, 2003)

Great, let's get the show on the road then!


----------



## Knight Otu (May 5, 2003)

Ohhh sh....shocking!  

In the off-chance that Gug survives this.... episode, he'll need to take a loooooong bath, even though Big Water Ugh!


----------



## Sniktch (May 5, 2003)

Sorry, Knight - I felt we hadn't had enough humor lately and you opened yourself for me to inject some  Its all about keeping it silly!  

Fighting a Big Hairy Smelly Thing is no joke and its quite likely some cavemen will die... You're dishing out a good bit of damage, but they can take it and dish it out...  Where are all the Grunting Cavemen when you need them?


----------

